# Rotala Sp.? Please ID This plant



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi, one of IAH member Ginish, saw the plant in an LFS in Bombay, India. But we could not ID this. Initially we thought it is any RotalaSp., But unlikely it is creeping of a driftwood, top of the substrate. Need your help to ID the plant. Sorry for the glass reflection in photo.

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks like Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'. More specifically, it looks like Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan' that was emersed and is converting back into a submersed form.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yup Aaron called it its Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'. the round blunt leaves on the bottom half is the emmersed form and the longer thinner leaves at the top are the submersed forum . funny this plant used to be rare now it is quite easy to get a hold of.


----------



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the help. Any special tips to grow them emmersed?


----------

